# How do you charge for tear off?



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I was wondering how you charge for a tear off. Do you count the layers and charge by the square for each layer? I dont do alot of roofing but was wondering how its usualy figured.


----------



## lennba (Apr 2, 2008)

On the Low end, 40.00 per square 1st layer, 22.00 per square second layer, 22.00 per square third layer and 50.00 per square for shake. Almost forgot add 25.00 per square for steep charge.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Those numbers are close to my charges also. 

One thing I saw from an HD estimate, on a 2 asphalt and one cedar shingle roof tear-off, was that they only charged for a one layer tear-off in their bid price, but had an allowance for any additional layers.

I don't think that is quite ethical, but it does bring your original pricing down substantially. I can understand that tactic, if the layers are hidden by a heavy guage metal edging and you can not lift it up to count them, but not if it was clearly observable to anyone who did a diligent investigation of the current situation.

Ed


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

$23 SQ per layer here in Tejas.


----------



## Duane1982 (Dec 3, 2007)

My numbers are way different. I charge 200.00 a square for adding a second layer and 300 for a 1 layer tearoff, 2 layer 350.. If you figure cost of good underlayment and cleanup disposal fee it's way over 40.00 a square.


----------



## lennba (Apr 2, 2008)

D1982, I have a feeling you are mis-understanding,What I posted is for tear-off only. After that I inclued lets say $140.00 a sq for 30 year, $30.00 a sq for 30pd felt,valley metal2.50 per L.F., Ice and water 80.00 a sq,drip a $1.50 L.F.,
pipe jacks,rv53`s funace caps and so on...I hope you get the point add it all up a one layer tear and reroof walkable adds up to around from about $245.00 a Square and up from there. I always try to do a complete break down,going for at least a higher profit margin on my jobs. Peace:thumbup:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I agree, the numbers posted are only for tear off per SQ, not to install shingles etc...


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

It makes me sore that Al Gore waited so long to invent the interweb. When I used to do mostly roofing we simply used what ever we got for laying the shingles and that was what we charged for tear offs.

Them days (early 80's) there was a trash hauler that would come by with his dump truck with a small army of misfits. Load the thing by hand and off they went for $150.

Learnt alot since then. Just could have sooner if Al wasn't so slow getting around.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Michael...
I gather from reading your posts
that it's pretty rural where you are.
I wouldn't want to discourage you
from making as much money as
you can, but...
You might not be able to command 
as much there as the Chicago or
New York City markets will bear.
Maybe you should do a little local
shopping before you price yourself
right out of the market.
Cost of living, and cost of doing
business is a lot different around 
the country.
If farm folks are your market...
no one squeezes a nickel quite
like they do!

BTW what are you near?
Sturgis?
Kalamazoo?
Benton Harbor?


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

i charge $100 for the first and $75 for each additional layer per square , covers handling and removing from site as well as any dump fees


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

a basic strip and reroof starts about 400 per square then goes up another 100 per layer.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Tear off 20-25yr shingles, $48.93 per square
Tear off 30-40yr shingles, $50.73 per square
Tear off 50yr to lifetime shingles, $53.20 per square
Tear off additional layer of 20-25 year shingle, $31.75 per square
Tear off additional layer of 30-40 year shingle, $34.03 per square
Tear off additional layer of 50yr to lifetime shingle, $36.50 per square
Tear off wood shakes, $59.31 per square
Tear off rigid asbestos shingles, $185.04 per square 

All above prices include hauling. You have to add in about $35 per square for 7-9/12's, $60 per square for 10-12/12's and $80 per square for 13/12+'s. Plus about $16 per square for two story.

If you guys want to get technical!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

neolitic said:


> BTW what are you near?
> Sturgis?
> Kalamazoo?
> Benton Harbor?


Im about 16 miles from benton harbor. I dont do houses but will do barn roofs. I may have one here in a week or 2.

Ive noticed alot of prices some charge on here are high. Ive seen guys around here charge $50-$60 a sq for laying the new shingles. On this site Ive been told $65 is cheap.


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> Tear off 20-25yr shingles, $48.93 per square
> Tear off 30-40yr shingles, $50.73 per square
> Tear off 50yr to lifetime shingles, $53.20 per square
> Tear off additional layer of 20-25 year shingle, $31.75 per square
> ...


is this from a estimating book or something ? shingles that are curled and have the granduals missing are almost half the weight , how the heck you gonna determine that its a 20 yr or 30 yr ?unless your doing a 10 or 15 yr old warranty job ,charge for the same doesnt matter takes the same effort to take 2 as it does one , they come up together thats why the additional layers are a bit less , just the weight factor you ll have to pay when disposing.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I hate tearing off two layer roofs. 1 in 10 two layer tear offs tear off ok. How I look at is the first or bottom layer is going to have at least double the fasteners that it should. Doing a two layer tear off is like tearing off two roofs and if anything the first layer is a lot tougher to tear off than just a one layer. I'd have to say from my experiance a two layer tear off is about 2.5 times harder than a one layer.

Laminate shingles take up a lot more space in the dump trailer and are heavier than basic three tab shingles. Have you ever torn off a 50 year laminate roof? If you are tearing off roofs that have half the granuals left the home owners are waiting way to long to have their roofs done. 

To answer your age/year of shingle question. I carry a Haag shingle guage in all three of my work trucks. To answer your other question the prices are from my software. Those are just a few of the numbers that are in the software which has 1.3 million items. I pay $1,500 per year for it and it's worth every penny.

New Minnesota code requires roofs to be torn off in the Twin Cities and half the state now. Only one layer is allowed. The last permit I pulled said it right on it.

A couple years I ago sent a bid to the insurance company for tearing off a layer of three tabs and a layer of shakes. When I started ripping found another layer of cedar shingles. When I called the adjuster told him my findings he just said, "Since your out there and tearing off it can't be much more work tearing off the second row of cedar shingles, right?" I told him I was tearing off one layer at a time and he should come out to the site to see how much more work it is. He passed the offer, I took pics and got paid what I wanted. Also got paid for another dumpster. The roof also had to be re-decked and the original adjuster figured tearing off one layer of three tabs into his estimate. Do you have any idea as to how many little nails were in that roof?


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I usually charge 25 for the second layer, but It hardly take me longer to take 2 then one. I would say mebbe 8 squares would be lie 7 two layers, It usually all just comes off. Except everyone once anda while its just gnarly and its just not wanting to come off and disinigrates.


----------



## River_Roofing (Apr 14, 2008)

We charge $30.00 for first and $15.00 for second layer + dump fees. Dump fees are subject on amount of squares. 
These are all walkable roofs and I get outbid daily.


----------



## AskForTheSale (Apr 3, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> Tear off 20-25yr shingles, $48.93 per square
> Tear off 30-40yr shingles, $50.73 per square
> Tear off 50yr to lifetime shingles, $53.20 per square
> Tear off additional layer of 20-25 year shingle, $31.75 per square
> ...


Does Exactimate treat the sheathing as just another layer when removing old sheathing after all of the layers of shingles have been removed?


----------

